# what kind of cichlid is this????



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

hi everyone im not sure on the type of cichlid this is can anyone help me out with the name and type also what it may be worth please and thanks


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

could be an afra cobue?


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

nope thats not it


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm guessing some type of african, at least that might help narrow down the continent


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

im pretty sure its african but there are so many types


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like a cross breed from the looks of it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

what type???


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

It's an African Cichlid alright, looks like a cross between a Yellow lab and something else... I'm not sure, get some better shots and post it in the African Cichlid section... I'm sure you'll get a hit.


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

the colours are yellow and a ting of blue it has a face like a peacock


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

hi everyone was wondering what type of cichlid this is the colours are yellow with a ting of blue also maybe the valu of the fish as well..... to me look like it has a face of a peacock


also in the thirid pic is a yellow lab i took in and its tail was bit off about 2 months ago will it grow back fully???

thanks so more pics just have to add them


pictures added


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

It could be I believe a Kenyi, but I'm not 100% certain... I can't even remember if that's the proper name that I'm thinking of lol. I do know that whatever the species is I'm thinking of it generally is Yellow Or Blue, sometimes a combination...

I do know that some yellow lab cichlids do have a blue tinge in their fins and faces. But with the shots you've provided it's really hard to tell.

Could you get some better shots of him in the tank? Then maybe a positive ID can be made.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Make sure to post them in the African Cichlid section too as somebody there could definitely ID it.

It is an African Cichlid, the egg spots on the anal fin give it away. and it's Male as well due to the egg spots.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

bud091 said:


> hi everyone was wondering what type of cichlid this is the colours are yellow with a ting of blue also maybe the valu of the fish as well..... to me look like it has a face of a peacock
> 
> also in the thirid pic is a yellow lab i took in and its tail was bit off about 2 months ago will it grow back fully???
> 
> thanks so more pics just have to add them


The last picture looks like a yellow lab however the mouth in the first 2 pictures says zebra of some kind.

Can you get a picture in a fish tank from the side?

A fish that looks like a hybrid is considered "Assorted Cichlids" in your LFS and normally sells for $10 or less.
--
Paul


----------

